# Electric pressure canner?



## SarahMelisse (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm having trouble finding an electric pressure canner. I have an electric water bath canner already, but I'd like to do more with vegetables than pickle them in a water bath. I also rent a house with a glass top stove so I can't use most(if any) stovetop pressure canners. Replacing the stove is also not an option.

Anyone know of any electric pressure canners that are 10 quarts or more?


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I went with a higher wattage electric hot plate. Though it costs as much as a higher end pressure canner.

I don't think I've ever seen an electric canner - cooker yes, but canner no. 

Here is the hotplate with the Presto canner










Second one is an older picture - hotplate is in exactly the same spot, but the kitchen looks a bit different in the first picture. 

And with the bigger AA canner. In this picture I'm using the Presto on the glass top stove at the same time. Never had any problems using the Presto that way. My new cooktop does not work with aluminum kettles so I can't use either of the big ones on it.


----------



## SarahMelisse (Jul 14, 2011)

Good idea! I think I'll just get a hot plate to go with a regular canner. I just can't risk the glass top. I think we may even have the same stove!


----------



## SarahMelisse (Jul 14, 2011)

What temp. and/or wattage should a hot plate be for a 12-16 quart canner?


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

Check this out. You may want to contact the company and see if it could be used as an electric canner. I have talked with customer service folks from this company a few times. They are really nice and helpful.

http://www.allamerican-chefsdesign.com/Product-Detail.asp?iBrand=1&hProductType=12


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

those autoclaves are neat! though I would think if they could be used for canning, AA would be marketing them for that too. 

Though the price is a bit steep. However if they worked for canning I think I'd be saving up for one. The 25qt goes for right around $600.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

Agree with Macy on what is your best option. From everything I have read about the electric pressure cookers there are lots of problems. People who tried them said it takes forever for them to come up to pressure so the food gets way over-cooked. Not to mention they apparently pull lots of electric current.



> What temp. and/or wattage should a hot plate be for a 12-16 quart canner?


The most you can afford. The more watts the faster it will work. Check the burner diameter too.


----------



## SarahMelisse (Jul 14, 2011)

Good thinking about diameter. Good thing I still have time to shop around... Nothing can be planted in my area for a few more weeks anyway.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

if you can put in the wiring for it, a 220 unit will have more power and work faster. Mine is 220 as I burned out a 110 unit the third time I used it.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

IDK where to find a big plate like that!


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I heard that the flat bottom canners may possibly be used on some of the glass top stoves. It looks like that is a flat bottom on the one in the picture. The manufacturers of the stoves may be working on that problem. It seems like it may affect their sales not to be able to can on them.

I think that is a good idea with the little hot plate. :clap:


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

I use my Presto on my ceramic cooktop. It works fine.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

Another nice thing about a good hotplate is you could move it to a porch or even outdoors during hot weather.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Macy--Can you give out more info on you "hotplate". Brand-where you got it- Price (not to be rude)


----------



## Jogging Yenta (Aug 22, 2013)

I, too, have one of those stupid ceramic/glass top stoves (Dear Lord, please bring GAS into my life!!!!) and am afraid of cracking the top. Besides the option of purchasing a 'hot plate', my neighbor uses an ingenious set up outside by using the base of a turkey fryer and propane. This has served her well for many years. She cans water bath inside and pressure outside in her open garage. I will be purchasing a turkey fryer this holiday season, when they go on sale.


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Check out Broil King hotplates. Amazon has a coil version, I have a castiron burner type of theirs and think it's the cat's meow.


----------

